# Considering ditching cable and going with OTA and HuluPlus



## KARTman (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope this the correct forum to post this question on.

Right now I have two(one for the parents, one for the kids) Series2 TiVo (Lifetime programming)which have comcast DTA boxes hooked up them with the special IR cable connecting them to the TiVo to changing the channels. On one of my IR ports died on one of them, so I have to manually switch the cablebox to change channels at the right time to get my TiVo to record right.
I want to get a TiVo Premiere, but my wife does not see the cost justification, expecially since she barely watches TV. In fact, she wants to ditch paying $50/month to pay for cable.
To address her cost issues, I am thinking about getting a Tivo Premiere(Upgrade broken series2 with lifetime $500) dropping cable service, getting a digital antenna($80 for the local network HD channels) and subscribing to Hulu Plus(to be able to watch the cable shows we like).

Am figuring the payback to be 14 months. Meaning that after 14 months, our only cost would be for $8 for HuluPlus.

A few kinks to my plan are:
The kids Series2 would probably become almost useless because it would not hook up easily to the antenna and they would have to change channels using the antenna or TV manually and watch things live. Can they transfer programs on the Premiere to their Series 2? the only programs on the Premiere would be the OTA recorded local programs.

The kids could watch their cable programs with HuluPlus on the DVD player with the same account. We just will just not be able to simultanosly watch HuluPlus programming on multiple devices.(Backup plan is second Hulu Plus Program)

Any other kinks?

So you guys think my plan is workable?

Thanks for you input.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

S2 cannot receive OTA without a digital converter box which the tivo can control with the IR cable. Transfers between S2 and newer Tivo boxes is available but HD recordings cannot transfer to S2.

If you get the $299 Premiere, Lifetime is available for $399.99 MSD, its not available on $99 and cheaper premiere (for the first yr, i think). OTA HD channels has no fees.

Series 3 and Premiere does not require a digital converter box to receive OTA, and can record 2 channels at once, and watch a recording at the same time. Netflix is available on the S3 and Premiere. Hulu is only on the Premiere.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

You're getting cable for only $50 per month?

Must be nice.

Where and from who?


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

ThAbtO said:


> If you get the $299 Premiere, Lifetime is available for $399.99 MSD, its not available on $99 and cheaper premiere (for the first yr, i think). OTA HD channels has no fees.


Just a correction a new premiere is $99 and with MSD $399 lifetime from day one or $99 and $499 lifetime with no MSD. There are other price plans as well or you can sometimes find one for $50 or $85 on amazon then add lifetime.

T


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

did this last month - so far so good. Sure there are some negatives but so far nothing that I can't live with. Hulu + is a godsend, I only wish CBS was on it.

We're saving ~$80 a month over what we were spending on DTV.


----------



## phone man (Nov 4, 2011)

Tired of paying $88 per month and not finding much programming to justify the cost, I called Time Warner to cancel last August. Their retention department called back two days later with a $39 per month offer so we stayed with them for another six months but just last week called to have it cancelled for good.
Since August we put up an antenna and receive ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, CW, FOX and the sub channels for each of those network plus some independent stations for a total of 18 channels. We knew having a good DVR was key to making this transition work so we bought a Tivo Premiere when they offered $9.00 per month for OTA only and started recording all our programs on the Tivo instead of the TWC DVR. In the end, the only shows we recorded from TWC were a couple shows on History or Discovery and we found that if we go to those websites, we could watch those shows for free a few days after they aired so we weren't really missing anything. I'm not a sports nut so not having ESPN wasn't a big deal.

We had a Roku already and enjoyed Netflix streaming. We tried Hulu plus but found the "limited commercial interruptions" annoying so we dropped it.

We now spend $18 per month for all the TV we need or want. I'm more than happy to pocket the remaining $70 each month. Oh, the local library is right across the street and they have a nice variety of free DVD's too. 

I should add a bit more about the Tivo Premiere. At first we only used the SDUI because the HDUI was laggy. Since the most recent software update we now find the HDUI very acceptable and enjoy the added features. BUT,
Tivo streaming isn't the greatest. Plan on using an Apple TV, Roku or blu ray device for streaming from the internet.
I have the Roku in the bedroom with an older TV and our newer TV had a real nice Netflix interface built in. 
The main problem with Tivo's Netflix is you're better off to load the instant que from your computer and then view it on the Tivo. There's no way to select movies otherwise. I'm sure this will improve eventually but for now, I'd rather stream with another device. Still very happy to be free of cable tv and all those useless channels. Good luck with cutting your cable.


----------



## phone man (Nov 4, 2011)

One more thought. If you haven't already, go to www.TVfool.com and check to see what channels are available to you over the air. It's a very good tool for anyone thinking about doing away with cable or satellite service.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

phone man said:


> Tired of paying $88 per month and not finding much programming to justify the cost, I called Time Warner to cancel last August. Their retention department called back two days later with a $39 per month offer so we stayed with them for another six months but just last week called to have it cancelled for good.
> Since August we put up an antenna and receive ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, CW, FOX and the sub channels for each of those network plus some independent stations for a total of 18 channels. We knew having a good DVR was key to making this transition work so we bought a Tivo Premiere when they offered $9.00 per month for OTA only and started recording all our programs on the Tivo instead of the TWC DVR. In the end, the only shows we recorded from TWC were a couple shows on History or Discovery and we found that if we go to those websites, we could watch those shows for free a few days after they aired so we weren't really missing anything. I'm not a sports nut so not having ESPN wasn't a big deal.
> 
> We had a Roku already and enjoyed Netflix streaming. We tried Hulu plus but found the "limited commercial interruptions" annoying so we dropped it.
> ...


Netflix streaming content will show up under search. So if it is something you are searching for you can watch it from Netflix streaming using the search feature.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

I'll echo all of the things Phone Man mentioned above. We will officially be cutting the (satellite) cord on Monday after about three weeks of test-driving a Premiere with an OTA antenna I installed in our attic.

I got a Premiere on Amazon for about $90. A little Googling and you can find a coupon for $100 off Lifetime so for $490 I have a TiVo Premiere with no monthly fee.

We got a Roku box in December, and I will agree that the streaming experience is definitely better on the Roku. I find Hulu Plus on the TiVo to be acceptable but slow which is interesting because my TiVo is hardwired to ethernet and the Roku is wireless.

I got the EZ HD antenna from Denny's and it works like a charm mounted in my attic.

There is definitely stuff we miss like House Hunters and Man Vs Wild, but neither of those is worth $100/month.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

My house has been OTA on a Premier XL, supplemented with NetFlix streaming, for about eight months now. The reception was a little sketchy with our first antenna (we already had it, for FM broadcasts), but then I replaced it with a proper UHF/VHF/HD antenna. 

It's been fabulous ever since. And I love not having the monthly service payment to DirecTV.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt: I think your post (#11) got messed up.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ScottE22 said:


> I'll echo all of the things Phone Man mentioned above. We will officially be cutting the (satellite) cord on Monday after about three weeks of test-driving a Premiere with an OTA antenna I installed in our attic.
> 
> I got a Premiere on Amazon for about $90. A little Googling and you can find a coupon for $100 off Lifetime so for $490 I have a TiVo Premiere with no monthly fee.
> 
> ...


Ya several of us here have tried to tell that to people over at the AVS CM 7400 (an OTA DVR that costs $400 that uses PSIP guide data or an extra $50/yr for real guide data) forum that but they still want to bit** about TiVo's "subscription costs and act like a Premiere costs soooo much more money.

The Premiere is a very good OTA DVR and in my opinion the core of any "cord cutting" set-up.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> aaronwt: I think your post (#11) got messed up.


Thanks.
I was on my cellphone and the mobile app didn't have a delete option. If there was I couldn't find it.


----------



## e_identity (Jan 21, 2005)

interesting perspective/options here:
http://www.htguys.com/podcasts/2012/2/17/podcast-518-cord-cutting-a-financial-analysis.html


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

e_identity said:


> interesting perspective/options here:
> http://www.htguys.com/podcasts/2012/2/17/podcast-518-cord-cutting-a-financial-analysis.html


I listened to this a few weeks ago when I was making the final decision to pull the plug. The relevant part is pretty close to the end, but still worth a listen!


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Ya several of us here have tried to tell that to people over at the AVS CM 7400 (an OTA DVR that costs $400 that uses PSIP guide data or an extra $50/yr for real guide data) forum that but they still want to bit** about TiVo's "subscription costs and act like a Premiere costs soooo much more money.
> 
> The Premiere is a very good OTA DVR and in my opinion the core of any "cord cutting" set-up.


It definitely stings initially, but if you keep the box for 20 months you're free and clear. Which is the whole point of cord-cutting (for me).


----------



## UptownBrat (Feb 26, 2013)

I am spending entirely too much money for cable and want to change to OTA but I do not know how, what equipment I need, where to get it. I also record most of what I watch on a DVR so I am sure that I will need something to replace that.

How much does it cost to transition from cable to OTA? I have HuluPlus already and can get Netflix if needed.

I am hoping there is someone out there that can help me or point me in the right direction so that I can make these changes by mid March.

Thank you in advance for any help is appreciated! 
UptownBrat


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-wholehome/index.html

Note: Do not get the Premiere 4 or Premiere XL4 they are for cable only and will not receive off-the-air.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

TV without HD is worthless. Why on earth you're still using Series 2's is beyond me. Talk about dead technology. If you're going to do anything, do something that's HD.

"Cutting the cord" isn't rocket science, it's just a matter of having an antenna that works, hooking it up to something that can record from it, and adding whatever other content you want. You don't have to have Netflix just to cut the cord, a lot of people do, but heck, most people who have Netflix probably have cable too. You obviously lose the cable programming, but that's sort of the point.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

UptownBrat said:


> I am spending entirely too much money for cable and want to change to OTA but I do not know how, what equipment I need, where to get it. I also record most of what I watch on a DVR so I am sure that I will need something to replace that.
> 
> How much does it cost to transition from cable to OTA? I have HuluPlus already and can get Netflix if needed.
> 
> ...


Google for "TV Antenna Installer" in your area to find help in installing an OTA antenna. I had done it myself in the past but when I recently moved to a different house I had a pro come in and make sure I had good OTA signals piped through the house's existing coax cables. It was worth every penny, and now I'm getting all the local channels very strong and stable through an attic antenna in all kinds of weather. Depending on your area, there's a lot of voodoo involved in making an antenna selection and choosing a location and getting it aimed correctly. It's a fun DIY project and very rewarding but if you're trying to meet with a family's approval make sure you get it done right first so you don't lose their buy-in on the idea of cutting the cable.

Then get a Tivo Premiere and you'll be golden. I cut the cable a couple of years ago and have never regretted it. I have a couple of Apple TVs, iPhones and iPads and just enjoy the heck out of the Tivo Stream AND a Slingbox which lets me access any of my recorded rogramming on any of my devices at any location. AND I was able to easily pay for all these toys with the monthly savings by not having cable!

A couple of months ago an external hard drive expander died on my main Tivo and took with it almost all of last fall's programming that I hadn't had a chance to watch yet! Oh nooooo...! Hulu + to the rescue! Everything I was missing was available on Hulu, and while the Hulu app on the Tivo isn't the best, it is convenient because you access it right through the Premiere's menus. Between Hulu, Netflix, and OTA programming...I've got waaay more to watch than I can keep up with.

HGTV and the History Channel and many other big cable channels all seem to have iPad or iPhone apps for watching their content, so when I get an urge to watch "House Hunters" or something like that, I go to an iOS device (for free, for now) and get my fix.

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bigg said:


> TV without HD is worthless. Why on earth you're still using Series 2's is beyond me. Talk about dead technology. If you're going to do anything, do something that's HD.


Grow the hell up. I have HD capable Tivos, and heck, an HD TV.. but record most everything in SD, for disk space reasons.

Obviously he currently has Series 2s, and the only tivos you can buy now are HD Tivos, but he's just asking questions.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Bigg said:


> TV without HD is worthless. Why on earth you're still using Series 2's is beyond me. Talk about dead technology. If you're going to do anything, do something that's HD.
> 
> "Cutting the cord" isn't rocket science, it's just a matter of having an antenna that works, hooking it up to something that can record from it, and adding whatever other content you want. You don't have to have Netflix just to cut the cord, a lot of people do, but heck, most people who have Netflix probably have cable too. You obviously lose the cable programming, but that's sort of the point.


To whom were you responding?

One of the posters from March of last year?

Or a now disappeared spammer?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> Grow the hell up. I have HD capable Tivos, and heck, an HD TV.. but record most everything in SD, for disk space reasons.
> 
> Obviously he currently has Series 2s, and the only tivos you can buy now are HD Tivos, but he's just asking questions.


SD was basically obsolete by 2008, although it wasn't until early 2012 that all the cable systems got upgraded to support HD in a meaningful way. 2008-2011 were painful being on a system that wasn't upgraded (hence running the S2 beyond what should have been it's EOL, there just wasn't much HD to upgrade to, and living with people who had an irrational hate of satellite, which was the correct answer in 2008 to get HD).

TV is not worth watching without HD at this point, as the content is produced for HD, and those laggards who are living in yesteryear either don't actually watch TV, or for some reason suffer the consequences. We hit the point in 2008 where HD should be called SD, and SD should be called Low Definition or Poor Definition, or really, just eliminated altogether.

Considering that TiVos have 2TB hard drives now, and can move stuff off to a PC on a network, which can have unlimited storage, not having enough disk space is a pretty lame, and actually false excuse for watching horrible looking TV. Even today's HD is pretty bad in many cases, like with Comcast, but unfortunately, there's no much option in many markets (I envy the people who can get FIOS and get non-recompressed HD).

Anyone who doesn't recognize that HD is a transformative experience for TV needs to go to their eye doctor, or else have their head checked out, and should cancel pay TV in any case, so that they can get free HD, and since they apparently didn't appreciate the pay TV much.

The S2s are archaic. They are a dead technology. Beyond a kitchen, garage, laundry room, or workshop sort of TV with DTAs, where you're not really looking at the TV anyways, they are useless. Time to get with the program and upgrade. There are lots of options out there for HD DVRs from whatever MSO you choose (or have to choose in some cases).

Coming from the guy who can't live without his Comcast, the OP should ditch cable, as he obviously doesn't care much about watching TV, since he's using technology stuck in 2008, and hence, probably doesn't really use it.

Technology moves ahead, and luckily, in the HDTV area, we have gotten somewhere, and the refresh cycles are slowing down, but you need to move on when a technology and product is obsolete.

And yes, it sucks when my favorite team ends up on ESPNU a few times a season, as man, that video is HORRIBLE (Comcast doesn't carry the HD version), even after the DVDO EDGE. There's only so much you can do with garbage... make it smell a little less pungent.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

2008 tech?? I've been using TiVos to record and watch HD since 2004 when the HDTiVo came out for DirecTV. And the three years prior to that I used HTPCs to record and watch my HD content. I moved on from DirecTV in 2007 when I got FiOS. And the Series 3 TiVos that were introduced in 2006 were great to record and watch HD content from cable. I would have never left DirecTV if they hadn't started to end their relationship with TiVo in 2006. Now I couldn't imagine going back to DirecTV since getting FiOS.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

hmmmmm.... some really bad vibs on this thread. Must be displaced aggression. I hope the dog isn't getting kicked too. Poor little puppy!

But anyway, I have found that indoor/attic antennas sometimes have troubles when there is a bunch of snow on the roof, but it takes a _lot _of snow. And it is weird, sometimes I get all my channels fine, and then with no snow or big truck blocking my view of the mountain where the antennas are located, I get so much pixelation that it is not worth watching. And it happens to a couple of other friends that have antenna only.

I was over at my sisters and couldn't believe that she had so many channels with Satellite and I really couldn't find anything worth watching, other than maybe two or three channels. But certainly not worth paying for.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

Bigg said:


> SD was basically obsolete by 2008, although it wasn't until early 2012 that all the cable systems got upgraded to support HD in a meaningful way. 2008-2011 were painful being on a system that wasn't upgraded (hence running the S2 beyond what should have been it's EOL, there just wasn't much HD to upgrade to, and living with people who had an irrational hate of satellite, which was the correct answer in 2008 to get HD).
> 
> TV is not worth watching without HD at this point, as the content is produced for HD, and those laggards who are living in yesteryear either don't actually watch TV, or for some reason suffer the consequences. We hit the point in 2008 where HD should be called SD, and SD should be called Low Definition or Poor Definition, or really, just eliminated altogether.
> 
> ...


I'm curious, what year is your car? If it is more than a few years old get rid of it and catch up with the new tech. And your house, are you Solar or are you still using that archaic electric co? You really are sounding like an idiot.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

TV is over rated


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ed_Hunt said:


> I'm curious, what year is your car? If it is more than a few years old get rid of it and catch up with the new tech. And your house, are you Solar or are you still using that archaic electric co? You really are sounding like an idiot.


He says the Series 2 is old technology but isn't it just the exact same technology as the Premiere just with HD tuners instead of analog?

Nothing wrong with a Series 2. I used to love mine.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> 2008 tech?? I've been using TiVos to record and watch HD since 2004 when the HDTiVo came out for DirecTV. And the three years prior to that I used HTPCs to record and watch my HD content. I moved on from DirecTV in 2007 when I got FiOS. And the Series 3 TiVos that were introduced in 2006 were great to record and watch HD content from cable. I would have never left DirecTV if they hadn't started to end their relationship with TiVo in 2006. Now I couldn't imagine going back to DirecTV since getting FiOS.


That's when HD went mainstream with many HD cable channels launching, but yes, there was a smattering of special HD channels well before that. IIRC, 2008 is when DirecTV lit up tons of HD channels off of 99c and 103c. The 110 MPEG-2 HD's were a relatively small selection of channels.



Ed_Hunt said:


> I'm curious, what year is your car? If it is more than a few years old get rid of it and catch up with the new tech. And your house, are you Solar or are you still using that archaic electric co? You really are sounding like an idiot.


2007 Civic. A car drives. It's not like it's totally outdated because it's 5 years old, so sorry your analogy is an abject failure.

HD, like a smartphone with 3G/4G is mainstream technology now, and is really just the standard.



button1066 said:


> He says the Series 2 is old technology but isn't it just the exact same technology as the Premiere just with HD tuners instead of analog?
> 
> Nothing wrong with a Series 2. I used to love mine.


Taking an analog SD signal and encoding it versus dumping the digital HD signal coming directly in is pretty darn different.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Does anyone know who Bigg was railing at for still using S2s?

Was it UptownBrat, apparently the first poster here in almost a year?

Did they go back and edit a bunch of stuff out of their post?

Was it a post that was a now deleted and banished spammer quoting somebody else's old post?


----------

